# Atrovent & peanut allergy



## RALS504 (Dec 28, 2009)

I found this interesting. Atrovent is contraindicated in pts with an allergy to peanuts.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Dec 28, 2009)

RALS504 said:


> I found this interesting. Atrovent is contraindicated in pts with an allergy to peanuts.



Isn't that something you learn as a basic??


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 28, 2009)

Actually, nebulized Atrovent doesn't pose a problem, as it was the soy lecithin additive in the *propellant* in the MDI's that could trigger a reaction in those with peanut and/or soy hypersensitivity.

This was discussed over the summer and there's a great post from VentMedic and others on this topic HERE.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 28, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> Isn't that something you learn as a basic??



No, considering most Basic schools don't go in depth in pharmacology, let alone learn about drugs they can't give.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Dec 28, 2009)

Ipratropium and ipratropium/albuterol metered dose inhalers (Atrovent and Combivent); contain the phospholipid soya lecithin, a legume related to peanuts, as a suspending agent. Anaphylactic reactions have occurred in patients with allergies to peanuts or soybeans who have received Atrovent. Soya lecithin is only used in the Atrovent and Combivent inhalers; the nasal spray and nebulized solution do not contain phosphatidylcholine, phosphatidylethanolamine, and phosphotidylinositol.(the phospholipids extracted from soybean oil that formulate Soya Lechtin)

Soya Lechtin, is also contained in many everyday foods; it normally accounts for less than one percent of a food items total mass.

Implication Of Food Alergies And Intolerances Of Medication Administration
http://www.orthosupersite.com/view.asp?rid=26383


----------



## reaper (Dec 28, 2009)

The problem is, EMT schools are still teaching this and not teaching the difference between it. 

The only way your pt is getting an inhaler, is if they are prescribed it. The Dr would have checked on the allergy, prior to prescribing.


----------

